# 9600 Pro, no fan control at all?



## SoulSeeker (Feb 6, 2006)

I have a Radeon 9600Pro 256MB Sapphire and unfortunetly there is no Fan Controll tab in the ATITool for me...
This suggests that its not possible to control the fan speed for this card, but i wana make shure..
because well, its pretty annoying that the fan is running at 100% all the time eventho 99% of the time the card is idle... 

So i would be verry happy if someone could help with either telling me that there is a way to control the fan speed for this card (another tool, or that it works with a diffrent bios or whatever) or crushing my hopes and telling me theres no hope. Atlest I can stop looking than...

Ok, thx in advance for any help.


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 6, 2006)

there is no control end of story. if you wanted you could cut the wires and solder in a rehostat but thats a lot of work. lemme know what ya do i got a xt version.


----------



## SoulSeeker (Feb 6, 2006)

Well, guess I gota look for a passiv cooling system for my card.
Is there anyhting special i should look for? 
Have no idea about names and specs of heatpipes and such... 

Found one that is designed for the 9800, guess i could go with that.
22 Euros, seems reasonable too... But its HUGE... Thats gonna ruin the airflow in my board lol Well, we will see...


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 6, 2006)

dude seriously its not that loud... if you want a silent card passive is not the way to go. get a artic cooling heatsink for it. (big slow fan)


----------



## SoulSeeker (Feb 6, 2006)

Well, I sleep about 5 feet away from it... so yeah, it IS loud ;-)

Will see what I do. Gonna buy a silent fan for my cpu anyway, so maybe i will by a silent fan for radeon too. But since it doesnt seem to have a temperature reporting chip or whatever, i guess that one will run at 100% all the time too... 
But why are you saying passive is not the way to go? Whats the contra for passive? as i said, card is mostly idle and the one i had in mind is HUGE and should cool down enough.
But than again, i am a total newby when it comes to fans and shit...


----------



## Josh (Feb 6, 2006)

Just hibernate your PC, unless your downloading something, ignore me.


----------



## SoulSeeker (Feb 6, 2006)

Josh said:
			
		

> Just hibernate your PC, unless your downloading something, ignore me.


Heh, wouldnt leave it on if it wouldnt do something ;-)


----------

